# Acid Def Sea Cigar Review - different



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought from CI not knowing what to expect since some of the Drew Estate cigars are good and others leave something to be desired. Def Sea falls in...

Read the full review here: Acid Def Sea Cigar Review - different


----------

